# Couple tips for all the beginners out there



## Timbertalker (Feb 8, 2013)

Guaranteed to help you kill more ducks!


----------



## Gaducker (Feb 8, 2013)

Judy chop...


----------



## trophyslayer (Feb 8, 2013)

funny but too long


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 8, 2013)

Funny ... but don't quit your day job!


----------



## nickf11 (Feb 8, 2013)

That's everything any new duck hunter needs to know right there!


----------



## Brianf (Feb 8, 2013)

Lots of great info there.


----------



## DLH_Woodstock (Feb 8, 2013)

He is well traveled and has lots of money. 27 Mojo's Black Cloud Florida to the west. HE's not married or he won't be for long. I think he has to much time on his hands.


----------



## ghadarits (Feb 8, 2013)

*All you'll ever need to know so don't be no punk...Ya hear.*

I think that guy was setup near me a couple of times.


----------



## ThunderRoad (Feb 8, 2013)

i dont get it.


----------



## wray912 (Feb 8, 2013)

ThunderRoad said:


> i dont get it.



dont get it? i thought that was you in the video


----------



## ThunderRoad (Feb 8, 2013)

wray912 said:


> dont get it? i thought that was you in the video



Okay. It was me


----------



## wray912 (Feb 8, 2013)

ThunderRoad said:


> Okay. It was me



Haha I KNEW IT


----------



## fishndinty (Feb 8, 2013)

So dumb.  So. So. Dumb.


----------



## vrooom (Feb 8, 2013)

Eh
The first one he posted that's shorter was a lot funnier

Trying a little too hard to recreate that funny-ness in that one


----------



## little rascal (Feb 8, 2013)

*Watched about*

3 min. worth, that's 3 min., I'll never get back in a lifetime!


----------



## tradhunter98 (Feb 11, 2013)

Y is there a prob with shooting redheads in timba???JK


----------



## cutem'all1090 (Feb 11, 2013)

well he is watching duck dynasty in the background so I guess he knows best.


----------



## fowl player (Feb 12, 2013)

i think this guy is an idiot and has to much time on his hands sitting there making fun of drake and he has it on from head to toe bet he didnt barrow it just to make this video. some new comers could see this as a discouragement to continue the sport we all love and i know hes talking some what about sky busters and jump shooters but this really targets new duck hunters who just happened to get into the sport when duck dynasty started its a shame in my opinion to discourage new comers to the sport who may make contributions to help all the hunters time to grow up dude


----------



## ThunderRoad (Feb 12, 2013)

fowl player said:


> i think this guy is an idiot and has to much time on his hands sitting there making fun of drake and he has it on from head to toe bet he didnt barrow it just to make this video. some new comers could see this as a discouragement to continue the sport we all love and i know hes talking some what about sky busters and jump shooters but this really targets new duck hunters who just happened to get into the sport when duck dynasty started its a shame in my opinion to discourage new comers to the sport who may make contributions to help all the hunters time to grow up dude



Chill brah...just chill.


----------



## madrabbit (Feb 12, 2013)

Periods and commas too.  I'm out of breath just reading it....


----------



## JustUs4All (Feb 12, 2013)

I am confuselated.


----------



## ThunderRoad (Feb 12, 2013)

madrabbit said:


> Periods and commas too.  I'm out of breath just reading it....



Just scan for key words such as idiot, dynasty, duck, new comers, sport...etc. 

Once you find any of the above three key words, you can assume that this run on sentence is a rant.


----------



## rdnckrbby (Feb 12, 2013)

This video exemplifies quite a few hunters I encountered this season. I never knew thunder had those speaking skills!


----------



## ThunderRoad (Feb 12, 2013)

rdnckrbby said:


> This video exemplifies quite a few hunters I encountered this season. I never knew thunder had those speaking skills!



Thats lighnin'Road my brother in law. Hes a slack jaw'd idjit that dont know is butt from a hole in the ground. I do have more stickers on my truck than him though


----------



## rdnckrbby (Feb 12, 2013)

ThunderRoad said:


> Thats lighnin'Road my brother in law. Hes a slack jaw'd idjit that dont know is butt from a hole in the ground. I do have more stickers on my truck than him though



That must have been you me and wray saw at the ramp with the whole back glass in hello kitty and Peter Pan stickers. You don't happen to have the hat as well?


----------



## BeardsandSpurs (Feb 12, 2013)

Pretty hilarious!


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Feb 13, 2013)

See now I know what I have been doing wrong.... I don't watch enough duck dynasty. And I guess my boat don't run fast enough to shoot ducks on the fly. Oh we'll maybe ill do better next season.


----------



## ThunderRoad (Feb 13, 2013)

rdnckrbby said:


> That must have been you me and wray saw at the ramp with the whole back glass in hello kitty and Peter Pan stickers. You don't happen to have the hat as well?



That wasnt me brah. I have hello kitty and j-beave stickers on the back glass. I have lil kim and one direction stickers on my dog box. nice try though...


----------



## tcoker (Feb 13, 2013)

There's some humor in that. A little but some none the less.

I love duck dynasty, have a beard and hunt ducks. Have for almost 20 years.  Feel free to judge me.

It's funny how "real duck hunters" bash Duck Dynasty and they do very very little actual duck hunting on the show. Whatever


----------



## steelshotslayer (Feb 13, 2013)

HIARIOUS i love it


----------



## Triple BB (Feb 13, 2013)

this is kinda funny haha


----------



## steelshotslayer (Aug 22, 2013)

felt like this deserved a bump since the new season came out


----------



## bander_TC50 (Aug 22, 2013)

dont go ninja'n nobody what don't need ninja'n


----------



## Millcreekfarms (Aug 23, 2013)

Duck dynasty is a tv show but if you all watch the duck commander hunts you see more ducks hit the water per shots than any of the other pros i was duck hunting before i knew who the duck commander was but i do respect Phil Robertson for the duck killing machine he is and yall all wish you were


----------



## DamonRossFoster (Aug 25, 2013)

Timber, you don't happen to follow Unknown Hinson would you?  Sound just like him.


----------

